# LOTR - Galadhrim New Releases - June 2009



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

From The Last Alliance










More shots of the Galadhrim can be seen here: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=15800014

Nice looking models!


----------



## Elven Emperor (Apr 28, 2009)

can't wait for these to come out..they look like great models and they arn't to bad for gameplay.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

PLASTIC ELVES WITH SPEARS FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

shame its the wrong ones I use to use, but oh well


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Waits for the new Cavalry.* All they need is High Elven cavalry, and I know what I'm doing, never mind the Plastic Wood Elf Bow Supremacy with Gandalf and Radagast Formations.


----------



## Elven Emperor (Apr 28, 2009)

yes the cavalry will be nice...considering they are your only cavalry WITHOUT having to call in allies.


----------

